# sprayer question



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

hi guys finally i got a paint sprayer but let me clarify i'm new to spraying so i ended up picking up a tradeworks 150(ok i know is a homeowner pump)but for a beginner like me i think is fine..so i'm planning to use to ceilings but mostly to doors & trim.. anyway today i set up 4 doors in a garage and painted them and wow !!! i painted them in 4 minutes and i did up and down and inmediately left & right so very fast i said to myself you should have picked a sprayer a long time ago it makes my life more easy..so my question is this the manual says it maximun tip size 515..can i use a 513 or 511 tip since i'm going to paint a doors jamb 3 1/2" and base moulding 5" i mean i don't want to overspray a lot..or any other advice..thanks a lot guys


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a 310 for trim.

Welcome to the world of spraying.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

the first numbers affect the width of pattern last two number the amount of paint that comes out


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

so just go to SW and tell them i need a 310 tip.? since the maximum tip size is 515 let's say can i use 310..511..or let me know please thanks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Look at the last 2 numbers on the tip size...nothing bigger than x15. The first number is the fan width, double it. So a 315 is a 6" fan width. A 515 is a 10" fan. The last 2 numbers is the hole size in the tip. Bigger number, bigger hole for thicker material...smaller number, smaller hole for thinner material.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Check this out


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I officially use the Tradeworks 150 far more than my other pumps. I do 210 and 311 on trim/doors.


----------

